# Skyrim Screenshots



## Arosk (2. Dezember 2011)

Ohne viel Text zu verschwenden... komm ich gleich zu Sache 

Interface blendet man aus indem man TM (togglemenu) in die Konsole eintippt. Wenn man tfc eingibt hat man sogar ne freie Kamera (togglefreecamera).

Achja, und extreme Spoiler in der Story (Endbosse, bestimmte Gebiete) in einen Spoiler packen ^^

Einfach ein random Bild nach ca. 3 Stunden Spielzeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2011)

Ok, zeit sich durch meine 130+ Screenshots zu wühlen.

Edit: keine Angst, ich hab mich nur für 20 entschieden. Also, los gehts:



Spoiler



Zuerst mein Charakter;


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein bisschen Landschaft:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein paar Bildern von recht seltsam/coolen Dingen die mir passiert sind:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein paar schöne Bilder von Einsamkeit:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein paar actionreichere Bilder:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zu guter letzt noch ein Bild vom letzten Kampf der Main-Quest das ich ziemlich episch finde (WARNUNG: MASSIVER SPOILER):


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2011)

ich und lydia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



poserbild der bestmöglich geschärften einhandwaffe die zu dem zeitpunkt möglich war, mittlerweile hab ich punkte in vz, sollte also noch mehr drin sein


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fand ich ganz nett

edit: weitere bilder ^^ (alles png (3-4 mb groß, dauert also ein bisschen bis sie laden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Januar 2012)

Neues Spiel:
Bild von meiner Mage mit Magebegleiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Mai 2013)

Hier scheint ja nicht viel los zu sein


----------



## Totemkrieger (21. Mai 2013)

Markath ist einfach toll


----------

